# Potting Cryptocoryne



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would remove them from the pots and also remove the rock wool (carefully). Try to get all of it out without damaging the roots.

In my experience, everytime a Crypt is moved, it melts. However, given enough time for it to reestablish itself, it will bounce back.


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks

But i wasn't referring to the pot that the plants come in, i was talking about planting it in a clay pot, with either potting soil or flourite
When you say not to damage the roots, is it advisable to trim the roots when replanting?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, Crypts are gonna melt no matter what pretty much. Not all the time, but its a good bet they will- but they'll bounce back. 
There is a difference between the disease and the melt though, I think. 

Some people don't, but from what I've seen in the Tropica videos, they've all said to trim the roots slightly before planting. I usually don't unless they are ridics long and hard to plant.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I have done both, cut the roots and not. Both were successful for me. Nothing wrong with potting them up. Some people to that for the conveniene of being able to move them around. Keep in mind that you need to frequently check the pot though. Cryptocoryne will grow and unbelievable root structure (sometimes larger than whats above!).


----------



## bherren1 (Feb 15, 2009)

i've always had minimal melting by trimming the roots and carefully removing older leaves. unless the crypts i purchased were cultivated emersed. when that is the case there really is no way around crypt melt. as far as moving around the tank and melting all you can do is cross your fingers. 

pots work, +1 on gmccreedy's advice. crazy roots with some species.


----------



## Alpinist (Oct 7, 2009)

I've bought 8 crypts from the LFS in the last couple months (wendtii, spiralis, lutea; all in rockwool and plastic pots) and unpotted and planted them in my 33gal and none have melted. They all responded very well and rooted themselves deeply. The only problems I've had are very recent and likely due to the ich medication and treatment (including higher temps and 4 days of very little light). The new growth seems to have slowed and a few of the leaves are starting to show some wear and tear.

I've found that the best way to get the rockwool out of the roots is to carefully peel off as big of chunks as you can by hand, then the remainder comes out pretty easily with a sink sprayer of moderate force.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Once again I have recieved poor info from my LFS and failed to do further research. 

I have a Cryptocoryne that I purchased and they told me "leave it in the pot, it will be fine" So, I did just that-the plant is doing fine but it isnt growing a lot. Its been in the tank for about 2 months now----should I pull it out of the wool and pot and plant it in the substrate ( gravel ) ?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

shane3fan said:


> Once again I have recieved poor info from my LFS and failed to do further research.
> 
> I have a Cryptocoryne that I purchased and they told me "leave it in the pot, it will be fine" So, I did just that-the plant is doing fine but it isnt growing a lot. Its been in the tank for about 2 months now----should I pull it out of the wool and pot and plant it in the substrate ( gravel ) ?


Ok, a few things. The pot is not going to kill the plant, but it will cause some serious problems with the root structure and the ability for the plant to propogate. Just pull it out and take it off now and replant. These plants are hardy, don't think they are so delicate that you can't handle them.

Another trick to get the wool off those really rooted plants is, of course manually remove as much as possible, then run under cool tap water and gently massage the roots with your fingers. After a while, it will work itself off the root system.


----------



## el_heb (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice gmccreedy

So that rules out potting them. Any other care advise? low-med-high light? Co2 necesary?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Cryptocoryne species can vary, but really the more common species are very undemanding and will follow typical regimes. I have found that nutrient rich substrates are more beneficial for them since they are pretty heavy root feeders, but I have seen them thrive in inert substrates as well. Water column dosing should be followed based on light intensity (higher the light, less likely that normal bioload can keep up so supplemental fertilization may be required, NPK, CO2, traces). 

Co2 enrichment is positive for any plant growth since carbon is essential for photosynthesis. Lower light setups do not have as much demand for it since most of the CO2 can be absorbed fro the water column, but there is never anything wrong with supplementing it and growth will benefit from it either way.


----------

